# Cannondale Trail SS, Crave, or ???



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sorry to say I have yet another "help me make up my mind on which bike to buy" thread. The quick background and what I'm looking for....I've had a mtb forever but only been riding consistently for a couple years. I have a hard tail right now but I would like to add to the stable and a rigid ss seems to speak to me the most. I just ride singletrack and I'll be the first to say I'm not the strongest rider around. I'm tall and skinny and I have a hard time throwing a near 30lb bike around. So weight is a major factor in deciding which bike to buy. The closer to 20lbs the better. Price is of course a factor as well, $1000 give or take a few hundred. I'll probably have to go with an aluminum frame for the weight reasons.

So I've searched and searched for some real world feedback on the new Trail SS but I can't seem to find anything. Does anyone have one? Or even ridden one? I can't even find a weight on them.
There is only one Cannondale dealer in my area and of course they don't and won't have one in stock. 

I've seen plenty on the new Crave and it seems like a pretty nice bike for the money. And it's definitely in the weight range I'd like to be in. 

Any info on these two bikes or suggestions on another would be very much appreciated.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

I test rode a crave SL but was not impressed, not sure why. I think it just felt like "a bike" and didn't really offer an experience that was outright enjoyable. I don't think there was anything wrong with it, I just wanted to love it and I didn't. I don't know if it was the stay length, or the headtube angle, or the simplicity of the ride.

I have been doing some digging, and it looks like you may be able to get it down to 434mm, with the eBB rotated all the way back, if you're crafty. That might liven up the steering, and make the thing funnerer to ride.

PS, the chisel fork is awesome. It really took some of the sting out of sidewalk cracks and such. I wish it had a 15mm, just for compatibility reasons, but I wouldn't hesitate to ride that fork on any trail.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

My suggestion would be to wait for something used on craigslist or ebay. Tons of people get the SS bug like you currently are, buy one, and then sell them a year or so after when they lose the itch. You should be benefiting from their inability to be awesome.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

michaelscott said:


> My suggestion would be to wait for something used on craigslist or ebay. Tons of people get the SS bug like you currently are, buy one, and then sell them a year or so after when they lose the itch. You should be benefiting from their inability to be awesome.


I like this idea. I just picked up a Litespeed Pisgah and a Castellano Fango from a guy on craigslist yesterday. He had them in his garage for the last three years taking up space and sold them both real cheap. I'm thinking about making one of these ss and selling the other to pay for the whole project. An under 20 pound ti Litespeed is sounding pretty good even though it's a 26er. I'm sure I could make it 650b without too much trouble though.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

That Litespeed sounds like a great project and it wouldn't cost you much to convert it.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

juicetifer said:


> I like this idea. I just picked up a Litespeed Pisgah and a Castellano Fango from a guy on craigslist yesterday. He had them in his garage for the last three years taking up space and sold them both real cheap. I'm thinking about making one of these ss and selling the other to pay for the whole project. An under 20 pound ti Litespeed is sounding pretty good even though it's a 26er. I'm sure I could make it 650b without too much trouble though.


Don't be so sure about 650b. Lots of frame do not have the clearance for 650. I'm assuming it's disc, otherwise, you have brake issues to deal with. I would throw a White Bro Rock Solid fork on there, convert using tensioner or magic gear, and have fun on it.


----------



## mike5250 (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought a 2013 cannondale ss late in the season last yr and love it. I put about 300 miles on it mostly trail, with no issues. I think the bike store weighed it at 24 lbs w pedals and bag w/ spare tubes etc. I can weigh it tomorrow and post a pic. I picked it up used in mint condition for $600 and it came with clipless pedals. Where are you located?


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

That sounds like a great deal you found there. I'm in Louisville KY. I'm always on the lookout on craigslist and ebay so I'm hoping I'll find myself a deal in my area some time soon.


----------



## mike5250 (Aug 8, 2010)

Keep an eye out on CL! I also bought a second 29er for parts and was able to take the upgraded wheels/bars and sell the remaining parts for $40 less than what I paid total. I'll try to get weight for you this week.


----------



## BayAreaSS (Mar 28, 2014)

I really like my 2014 Crave, I have been able to get it to 20.07 Lbs by changing out the wheels and adding XT pedals. With that said, the stock rear hub was noisy, not sure if it was defective but specialized ended up crediting me toward a new set.

The lighter wheels did really awaken the bikes handling and acceleration. Was able to go from the stock 32/20 to 32/18 while riding the same trails. 

Overall, nice ride, but expect to make some upgrades eventually.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a good looking Cannondale Mike5250, I'd like to hear the weight if you get a chance to put it on the scale. I hope I can find a deal like you did. I ended up selling the Litespeed I picked up instead of making it my project bike so I'm looking hard for a deal on cl. If I can't find one and get sick of waiting I'll have to decide between a new Crave and Trail.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 27, 2013)

For the price I don't think you can beat what the cannondale has to offer. I've set mine up as a dingle speed and I managed to get my hands on a cheap knard/rabbit hole setup, it rides like a dream.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

eightyseven said:


> For the price I don't think you can beat what the cannondale has to offer. I've set mine up as a dingle speed and I managed to get my hands on a cheap knard/rabbit hole setup, it rides like a dream.
> View attachment 884474


Do you have a pic of the fork clearance from any other positions? I have a krampus now but I have been looking at adding the trail ss to my collection. It would be cool to swap my big front wheel on to change it up


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I like my Redline Monocog. It's not 20 lbs, but it was only $700, lots of fun to ride! Nice solid frame. Can take some abuse. Considering I manage to crash the thing on a regular basis and have yet to put more than a few scuffs on the paint! It's closer to 30lbs however. But in your price range, your best bet is to wait on CL for something light to pop up. For a grand I doubt you can get even close to 20 lbs buying new.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a 2013 Carve. The brakes are finicky and the ebb creaks a bit. Other than that, it's perfect. The weight, the ride, the feel...I love it.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I just picked up a barely used 2013 Cannondale. Immediate changes are BB7 brakes and levers, lighter crank, Surly 17T cog, lighter tires and tubes (Conti 2.4 X King front, 2.2 Race King rear), flat bars, seat post and saddle. Except for the brakes and crank (triple to be converted to single), which were $160 total on close-out, I had all the parts. It looks like a 1 to 1.5 pound drop. I hope to have it done mid-week. I am looking into getting the East Coast Tandems EBB mod done as a preventative measure as well.


----------



## mike5250 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just weighed my bike(xl) and it came in at 24.4 lbs with stock wheels. With aftermarket wheels and nobby nic tires weight was 22.8lbs. Not sure how accurate household scale is but should be close. I also have shimano deore 615 brakes, carbon handle bar, and crankbrother candy pedals which shouldn't effect weight much.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

I contacted Cannondale awhile back about the stock weight of a 2014 model size L, 23.08lb.
For now, I bought a pair of 40mm Clement's for my cyclocross bike. I'm hoping to find good deal on a SS later this year.


----------



## mike5250 (Aug 8, 2010)

A little far from you but worth a try.. 2013 Cannondale Trail SL 29er PRICE REDUCED (Brand New)


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

mike5250 said:


> A little far from you but worth a try.. 2013 Cannondale Trail SL 29er PRICE REDUCED (Brand New)


That's a good deal but definitely far away. Too far to drive to pick it up anyway. I'm leaning towards the Trail now. And thank you slowhead for the weight on the 2014. If only someone in my area had one I could ride and see how it fits me. If I can't find a good deal on a used one it will be hard to drop close to a thousand bucks at the lbs without even being able to ride one around first.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 27, 2013)

tim_w_sage said:


> Do you have a pic of the fork clearance from any other positions? I have a krampus now but I have been looking at adding the trail ss to my collection. It would be cool to swap my big front wheel on to change it up


Better late than never.
I'm a big fan of this combination. It's a huge confidence booster, but sometimes it's hard to remember that your back tire is still only 2".


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

khardrunner14 said:


> I have a 2013 Carve. The brakes are finicky and the ebb creaks a bit. Other than that, it's perfect. The weight, the ride, the feel...I love it.


Remove your cranks, clean the shell and the insert, and then re-grease both and re-assemble.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

eightyseven said:


> Better late than never.
> I'm a big fan of this combination. It's a huge confidence booster, but sometimes it's hard to remember that your back tire is still only 2".
> 
> View attachment 887416
> View attachment 887417


Awesome, thanks. I may be pulling the trigger on one of these Cannondales very soon


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Well after a couple months of looking for a used bike I got sick of waiting. I just ordered a new Crave from my lbs. I saw one 2013 Trail for $700 shipped but the listing was taken down like a day later. I saw a few 2013 carves on ebay I was interested in, but they wound up selling for like $900-1000. I didn't think that was too good of a deal and sure enough I got a 2014 for $1100 plus tax. I pick it up on Tuesday and I can't wait. I can finally join the club!
p.s...if anyone else is thinking about getting a Crave and wants a black, large is already sold out for the year. I had to get a silver/white.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride!!! Good to hear you finally found one. Your patience paid off.

Of course, you'll be back here on Tuesday asking, "what gearing should I use for my trails...?"


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol not me! I'm sticking with the stock 32/20 for now. If its too low I have a spare 34t I can use.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought the silver/white model looked a lot better in person compared to the stock photo on-line. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Slowhead said:


> I thought the silver/white model looked a lot better in person compared to the stock photo on-line. Enjoy the new ride.


You are right. I was bummed when the black was sold out but I picked up my silver today and it looks a lot better than I thought. The silver kind of changes color in different light.

It has rained every day this week so I could only ride it around the block but I can tell I'm gonna love it. The brakes are the only weak part I can see so far.


----------

